# Ringneck + Mourning?



## thesidedesk (Jul 10, 2016)

So I have this beautiful orange pearled ringneck female dove, and lately in our balcony a male mourning dove has shown up cooing at my bird...and she will return the favor by laughing. The mourning dove will just examine the cage from all sides and gently peck at it..and occasionally fly on top of the cage and coo.

Every morning, she is always looking forward to seeing her friend. This has been going on for a few weeks now..What would happen if we paired them up together? Can it be done?


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Pairing*

When you say Mourning Dove, I am assuming you are in the US.

The male Mourning dove on a Eurasian Collared dove hen will not produce fertile eggs. I thought I had read somewhere that new world, and old world doves would not produce young.

This link might be of interest to those that breed doves. It shows the doves that can create hybrids, and whether or not the hybrids will be fertile. The species have to be fairly closely related to produce young.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/hybrids.htm


----------



## thesidedesk (Jul 10, 2016)

I never said anything about Eurasian collared doves. Ok, so a mourning with a ringneck would be infertile. What does F1 Young mean? I was just thinking of simply pairing them up so that she can have a mate because they do like each other. (But then again a wild mourning dove could spread lice to my ringneck unless they are clean. Hm.)
Thanks for the link.


----------



## sunshade (Jul 11, 2016)

I've heard ringnecks and mourning doves can breed and produce offspring, but the babies' offspring(if you decide to breed them too) will always produce infertile eggs.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ringneck doves, Mourning doves and Eurasian Collard doves are different kind of doves.


----------



## thesidedesk (Jul 10, 2016)

sunshade said:


> I've heard ringnecks and mourning doves can breed and produce offspring, but the babies' offspring(if you decide to breed them too) will always produce infertile eggs.


Is that what F1 Young means?


----------



## sunshade (Jul 11, 2016)

thesidedesk said:


> Is that what F1 Young means?


 F1 just means first generation. Think of it like this... Start with the parents. F1 are the parents' kids. F2 are the parents' grand kids. 
Also, an F1 hybrid means basically the same thing, except it's a hybrid. The parents of it were different breeds.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

thesidedesk said:


> So I have this beautiful orange pearled ringneck female dove, and lately in our balcony a male mourning dove has shown up cooing at my bird...and she will return the favor by laughing. The mourning dove will just examine the cage from all sides and gently peck at it..and occasionally fly on top of the cage and coo.
> 
> Every morning, she is always looking forward to seeing her friend. This has been going on for a few weeks now..What would happen if we paired them up together? Can it be done?


A wild dove should not live in a cage, a domestic ring neck should not be let outdoors loose. So either one of those would have to happen. So I don't see how that can work out. Side note: I had a domestic pigeon that raised an orphan morning dove. But when weaned it took off, as it should because it is a protected under the migratory bird act.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

thesidedesk said:


> I never said anything about Eurasian collared doves. Ok, so a mourning with a ringneck would be infertile. What does F1 Young mean? I was just thinking of simply pairing them up so that she can have a mate because they do like each other. (But then again a wild mourning dove could spread lice to my ringneck unless they are clean. Hm.)
> Thanks for the link.


Collared doves


> African Collared Dove (Streptopelia roseogrisea) is native to Africa. At an average of 11" this dove is smaller than the Eurasian Collared Dove.
> Primaries: Light pale grey.
> Undertail feathers: White with white edges
> 
> ...


The above three ring neck doves are closely related they can interbreed and produce fertile F1 offspring. The Barbary Dove is the domestic variety. Depending on who you are reading it a domesticated Eurasian Collared Dove or a domestic African Collared Dove or the product of a Eurasian Collared Dove by African Collared Dove. I think the odds are that the modern bird being a mix is probably closer to the truth since folks like to mix species just to see the result. The only real question is how much of both wild doves went into the domestic variety. So although you don't think you are talking about the Eurasian Collared Dove or the African Dove you probably are talking about a mix of the two. The fellow in this link makes the case that the domestic ring neck is from the African Collared Dove. I have seen pages that made the case for the Eurasian Collared Dove, but I couldn't find my link. I wish someone could do some genetic tesing/mapping to decipher the truth.
http://www.aviculture-europe.nl/nummers/06E03A09.pdf

The American Mourning Dove will not successfully cross with any of these three world dove varieties. The American Mourning dove is not in the same genus. The three collared dove are in the genus Streptopelia, and can interbreed. The American Mourning Dove is in the genus, Zenaiada.

I'll post this link one more time for the benefit of anyone that wishes to delve into some extensive articles on doves.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/


----------



## thesidedesk (Jul 10, 2016)

For the record, I dislike Eurasian collared doves...We like to feed mournings, finches, starlings, sparrows (mealworms) but lately these oversized doves have invaded the area often chasing away our mournings that come to feed! I also heard that they are an invasive species and can disrupt the whole natural breeding cycle.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

thesidedesk said:


> For the record, I dislike Eurasian collared doves...We like to feed mournings, finches, starlings, sparrows (mealworms) but lately these oversized doves have invaded the area often chasing away our mournings that come to feed! I also heard that they are an invasive species and can disrupt the whole natural breeding cycle.


Yep, they are an invasive species. Ten to fifteen years ago you never saw one in my area that wasn't in a cage. Someone somewhere in the US let enough of them out, and they are every where now. I had a pair of buff colored ones land on the power line behind my house when I lived in Midland Texas. I had seen a few before I moved there in a town a little over a hundred miles to the southeast. A lot of states are allowing hunting for them with no bag limits, but that is not going to eradicate them. In areas like west Texas where there are fewer trees and water they tend to live in the city where you can't hunt them.

I believe when the passenger pigeon went extinct the niche for a large dove was left open. These birds have filled that niche.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

thesidedesk said:


> For the record, I dislike Eurasian collared doves...We like to feed mournings, finches, starlings, sparrows (mealworms) but lately these oversized doves have invaded the area often chasing away our mournings that come to feed! I also heard that they are an invasive species and can disrupt the whole natural breeding cycle.


The only bird on that list that would/should eat meal worms is the starling, the others are seed and grain eaters. 

I still do not see how you would get them together. So I'm not sure where this is going...lol..


----------



## thesidedesk (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm among the group of people who think the passenger pigeon is still around somewhere on earth.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Passenger Pigeon*

I too think if would be nice if some existed somewhere, but I am not as optimistic as you that they are still around. However, there is still hope because geneticists are looking at the Passenger Pigeon as candidate to bring back an extinct species. The link below contains an article on the subject.

http://reviverestore.org/passenger-pigeon-workshop/


----------



## ghostwax (May 27, 2007)

*Passenger Pigeon Sightings*

As the saying goes...
"Anything is possible"...

http://www.horiconbirds.com/sightings.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Whytpigeon said:


> The only bird on that list that would/should eat meal worms is the starling, the others are seed and grain eaters.
> 
> I still do not see how you would get them together. So I'm not sure where this is going...lol..



If they are talking about house sparrows, which many just refer to as sparrows, and if they have starlings then most likely have house sparrows, then they also will eat the mealworms.


----------

